# Fracino cherub



## Fracino74 (Feb 5, 2014)

Opening a tea rooms is this model good enough


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fracino74 said:


> Opening a tea rooms is this model good enough


Not really for any high volume of drinks in an hour ,,,


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Fracino74 said:


> Opening a tea rooms is this model good enough


They are rated for up to 50 cups a day so if you expect to be serving any more than this you will need to look at something a bit more heavy duty


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Fracino

Welcome to the forum. Stick around and tell us a bit more about yourself and your new venture.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

This machine is not really suited to a café / tea rooms environment.

You could consider a second-hand commercial machine.

Do you have a grinder in mind?

How many drinks do you think you will make per day, and then per hour?


----------



## Fracino74 (Feb 5, 2014)

Many thanks for taking the time out. We are Richie and Gilly and have built our tea rooms at http://www.ladymoorcottage.co.uk the tea rooms are built with large conservatory and elevated platform which is right on the river bank. Now we have to furnish and buy all the machinery. Any advice would be appreciated as this is our first venture. We hope to be doing upwards of 100 coffees per day. Thanks again


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That looks really nice Richie and Gilly.

If you have your heart set on a Fracino then the Classic or Contempo may be options to consider.

Have a chat with The Coffee Bean or Coffee Omega - both advertise on the forum and look after members' needs

You will need a sturdy grinder as well.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can get some fantastic refurbed machines and grinders that could save you some money for other equipment


----------



## Fracino74 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Glen, will look into that. Very helpful


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Consider rental if you are just starting out, it can help you keep costs down whilst you figure out the ins and outs of your business.

Having said that, you can get some second hand refurbished commercial machines for a great price, and they will last ages if properly cared for.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome Richie and Gilly. You did the right thing posting here before committing yourself to machines. There is a wealth of experience here which you can take advantage of!

What CoffeeChap says is very good advice!

Your venue looks idyllic. I'll have to visit!

David


----------

